# Introducing Decima MAS Watches >>>



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

*Decima MAS Watches* are produced by my good friend Yves Odier (owner of connectingwatches.com:

_For the last 15 months I had only this project in mind. To make something unique, based an my last 12 years (out of 28 years in total) experience in wrist watches. 
The alliance with experts in the field and my determination to make this piece completely artisanly, please allow me to introduce the first 2 final prototypes of the 'Decima Mas watches (tm)' Strumento XZ 221. Those watches are all made 'Per l'Onore' and endorsed by a person that was awarded the highest military decoration 'Military Gold Medal' 
Fabbricato In Italia, Swiss Movement, Titanium Grade 5, 18K Scudetto on the machanically rotating bezel at 12 o'clock, hand made and hand painted dial, 24mm hand made straps, 47mm (without the crown) this to list the main feature - Pictures often talk better than words, here they are below&#8230; each is a unique piece as they are hand made one by one.

Truly, I am all over my emotions!_

*Decima Mas XZ 221* 
Commercial news about this watch will be available Decima Mas™ Watches

























































































Email : [email protected]​


----------

